

Stormpath + Apache Shiro - flooredled
https://stormpath.com/blog/stormpath-apache-shiro-love

======
Terretta
Wow, this page is tracking:

AddThis:
[https://s7.addthis.com/js/300/addthis_widget.js#pubid=undefi...](https://s7.addthis.com/js/300/addthis_widget.js#pubid=undefined)

AdRoll:
[https://s.adroll.com/j/roundtrip.js](https://s.adroll.com/j/roundtrip.js)

Crazy Egg:
[https://dnn506yrbagrg.cloudfront.net/pages/scripts/0017/1602...](https://dnn506yrbagrg.cloudfront.net/pages/scripts/0017/1602.js?381713)

Google AdWords Conversion:
[https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/conversion.js](https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/conversion.js)

Google Analytics:
[https://stats.g.doubleclick.net/dc.js](https://stats.g.doubleclick.net/dc.js)

KissInsights:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/ki.js/47725/9JM.js](https://s3.amazonaws.com/ki.js/47725/9JM.js)

KissMetrics: [https://i.kissmetrics.com/i.js](https://i.kissmetrics.com/i.js)

?:
[https://doug1izaerwt3.cloudfront.net/684b854336bd3a6523260eb...](https://doug1izaerwt3.cloudfront.net/684b854336bd3a6523260ebd991eec06b18b929a.1.js)

Olark:
[https://static.olark.com/jsclient/loader0.js](https://static.olark.com/jsclient/loader0.js)

Optimizely:
[https://cdn.optimizely.com/js/225847041.js](https://cdn.optimizely.com/js/225847041.js)

Visual Website Optimizer:
[https://dev.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/j.php?a=36938&u=https...](https://dev.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/j.php?a=36938&u=https%3)

~~~
asalazar
Well, at least you now you know we take data very seriously :)

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
and apparently so do 11 other companies.

